# please help



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

Madison Brown is five years old and is very sick.She needs all the support we can give her.She is fighting a battle with Luekemia and is showing signs of a win.There is going to be a Benifit Fishing Tournament held in Fort Anahuac,TX on May 20.Here is the link.
www.barbershillffa.com/fishinformadi.html

Thanks,
Jonathan Merkle


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Is there anything this family needs. Let me know. Praise God on the "Win". Touch her dear Lord.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

Im not sure but they have alot of medical bills that could use help with this is the reason we are haveing this event.The best thing would be to support the benifit.Thanks for everything!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Let me work on it. Are they going to have any raffles. Or is it just a tourney.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

I think it is just a tourney but don't hold me to that.


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

May 20th Lets All Help Out This Family


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

This Sat. Is It Lets All Show Our Support


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Jmerk, please fwd their address to me, due to prior appt. I can not attend tournament, BUT i will mail a check .May God Bless this young girl and her family.


----------

